# Cleaner for walls?



## Griffon (Apr 22, 2009)

I am almost done creating my grow closet. I was wondering what type of cleaner should I spray on my walls to disinfect them before putting up my aluminum mylar? I am assuming it is bad to use just any hosehold cleaner, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

Have seen people recomend a well diluted bleach based solution but i never used anything.


----------



## Budking (Apr 22, 2009)

dont know if it actually does anything but i use a strong simple green mix


----------



## chinaman (Apr 22, 2009)

get some tea tree oil mix 2ml to 2 cups water apply with mister ))this will clean everything well,and will also give lasting protection against mold, powdery mildew,fungus,bacteria and it is organic non-toxic )) 

good day


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 22, 2009)

Why not paint the walls flat white and either repaint or wash with diluted bleach solution.


----------



## D3 (Apr 22, 2009)

If you paint, dont use the room for about 7 to 10 days. To let the fumes dissipate. First I vacuumed the walls to get the construction dust off, than I mixed a bleach solution(1/2 & 1/2), used a big towel & washed the walls down, than installed the mylar.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 22, 2009)

I just use a 10:1 water/bleach in a spray bottle. Not even A.I.D.S can live through 10% bleach.





.....edit- I have been smoking bubble hash all day so if someone has caught AIDS while banging their partner with a condom sprayed with 10:1 water/bleach. I apologize for my statement.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> .....edit- I have been smoking bubble hash all day so if someone has caught AIDS while banging their partner with a condom sprayed with 10:1 water/bleach. I apologize for my statement.


 
:spit: :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> .....edit- I have been smoking bubble hash all day so if someone has caught AIDS while banging their partner with a condom sprayed with 10:1 water/bleach. I apologize for my statement.


 
:spit: :laugh: :rofl: :cry: :rofl: :rofl: :cry: :rofl: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Apr 22, 2009)

For those who paint their walls..

is there any residual smell on the walls, after you take down a grow?


----------

